# Aurora Model Motoring to Tomy



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Are there adaptors available to connect old Aurora Model Motoring track (such as those in this bid) to Tomy track?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-Model-Mo...oryZ2618QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hey Jeff, I'm corn-fused. The track linked in the auction is single lane. Does/did Tomy make single lane? I would think you'd have to use a L&J "Y" track or service road turnout at either end of single lane.

The Tomy to old AFX adaptors are available new, and the old AFX to L&J are not hard to find, but that uses two sets of adaptors instead of one. It works.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think Tomy makes a single lane, but a single lane is what I would like to incorporate into a track - just not sure how to go about it. 

I bandsawed a Tomy track into separate lanes as a test, and while there is potential there, I want to investigate other options. I'm not familar with anything other then Tomy, and while I have read about adaptors to Lifelike and Tyco (I think), I wasn't sure about this Aurora track, which can be found (quite expensive though) in single lanes. 

Are there other single lane tracks? 

Can you provide links or pictures of old AFX, L&J, and "Y" tracks?

Are you guys aware of others that have incorporated single lanes into track layouts and how they did that?

I'm not sure that I want to start splitting lots of my Tomy pieces down the center (though have no problem doing so with the boatload of 9" 90's), but it dawned on me how many different type of curves you could create by mixing up inside/outside lanes of 6", 9", 12" etc Tomy track. I've created the track definitions for all these single lane pieces in Tracker 2000, but haven't started trying to come up with a layout that uses them.

Any help, ideas, possible pitfalls are appreciated.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If you have Tomy track, the only way to use those is...take a deep breath...by putting together the following pieces:

Tomy to Aurora AFX adapter
Aurora AFX to Aurora MM adapter
MM "Y" track
single lane pieces
...reverse the above

Now, as far as I know, the only companies to do single lane are Aurora (in the MM days) and Tyco/Mattel. The MM stuff is going to be expensive. The selections in Tyco/Mattel are 3.25", 6" and 9" straights, and 9" 1/4 (HTF) and 9" 1/8 curves. The Tyco single lane can either be used with the single lane adapters or with pit road turnoffs. With only one size curve, the options are limited. But then again, if you wanted nested curves, you'd use the regular two lane track. Single lane is useful for seperating the two lanes for something along the lines of a pit lane.

Joe


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*Track, track and more track*

Hey Jeff, there is an option that avoids the AFX to MM L&J adaptor,

Aurora AFX "Y" tracks (#2503) serve as a double to single lane adaptor and an AFX to L&J adaptor too. One end is AFX tabs, the other is steel pin joiner single lane, as there was no Aurora AFX clip type single lane. Cut out the scarce and potentially expensive 2551 AFX adaptor track.

The Tomy to Aurora AFX adaptors are sold new on the racemasters website - www.toyracecars.com The price is only $4.35 a pair. You can see the tabs on the original Aurora AFX track.

Aurora single lane is held together by steel pins (strong) and a metal clip underneath, on the one set of turnoffs I have it looks the same as an AFX track repair clip, necessary to hold together all the track with broken tabs.
New single lane, lock and joiner track is listed as available on Model Motoring Inc.'s website www.modelmho.com It's not cheap either, and there aren't curves listed, but you can order exactly what you want.

L&J "Y" tracks aren't rare or expensive, I bought some NOS. I haven't searched for AFX "Y"s, but have seen them enough to know they aren't rare. 

Hope this helps,

Jeff


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Scafremon said:


> Are there adaptors available to connect old Aurora Model Motoring track (such as those in this bid) to Tomy track?


Hi there, in Robert Schlienders' (sp?) book (The Slot Car Bible, I think) he outlines how to make conversion tracks for Scalectrix to Ninco tracks by cutting one track of each in half and gluing them together. Whilst this isn't what you are after, the theory could probably be adopted for MM to Tomy, if you have enough spare track, a bit of spare time, and a bit of spare patience. :thumbsup: 

Hope that helps!

Richard


----------

